# handbrake tivo profile



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

I been looking around for a handbrake profile for tivo. I only found the command line ones here: http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/wiki/video_compatibility

Anyone have ideas what we should use if we are using the GUI interface?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

x264, AVC level 4.1 with 4 ref frames. Limit to 720x480 for SD and dvd sources. AC3 5.1 DD audio. Usually passthrough AC3 works fine from DVD source.

If I forgot something, sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

Depends on the Tivo. For my TivoHD, I started with the high profile preset, then bumped the Constant Quality RF to 19 (was 20), motion estimation to UMH, Subpixel ME to 9 (was 7), Motion Estimation Range to 32 (was 16). I leave the reference frames and b-frames at 3 - anything above that and I'll start to see occasional AV sync issues; plus the new-ish b-adapt tuning in x264 means large b-frame numbers are no longer useful (according to the x.264 dev).

Basically when I'm done, the advanced x264 option string is:

b-adapt=2:rc-lookahead=50:me=umh:subq=9:merange=32:analyse=all

On a 3.06GHz i3 iMac (with 4GB RAM) these settings encode roughly in real time - a 2 hour movie takes 2 hours. On an older Core 2 Duo MacBook Pro, these same settings take about 6 hours for that same movie. 

Those command line arguments on the streambaby pages are several years old, and a lot of what they did is apparently unnecessary due to advances in how x264 works by default. Additionally, those recipes were constant bitrate while constant quality is a better choice according to most people.

Oh and set detelecine to default, decomb to default, and anamorphic to "strict" - they used to say "loose" was better, but the handbrake guys seem to have done an about-face. Also, for animated stuff I set the deblocking to 1:1, otherwise I leave it at 0:0.

I usually save two audio tracks - one is the pass-through AC3 track (unchanged obviously), the other is a down-mixed stereo track at 160kbps.


----------



## Joe Siegler (May 10, 2000)

This post is almost four years old now. Anyone have any more recent experience with Roamio boxes?

Tkx.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Joe Siegler said:


> This post is almost four years old now. Anyone have any more recent experience with Roamio boxes?
> 
> Tkx.


Roamio supports up to 1080p video and 640kbps AC-3 audio but not much else has changed.


----------

